# Adhesive for Vanity Top



## Streamwinner (Nov 25, 2008)

Hey guys,

I'm thinking about replacing the vanity top in our bathroom. What type of adhesive should I use for fixing the top to the wood base? I'm not yet sure what material I'll be going with.

Thanks,

SW


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Duct tape!:laughing:
Any photos? It would be easier to answer the question if we knew what you were using for the top material. Adhesives react differently to different materials. I wasn't thinking adhesive at all. I was thinking some form of mounting bracket. But a little more information would be helpful.
Ken

p.s. if all else fails.............*duct tape*


----------



## breakfastchef (Jan 14, 2008)

Liquid nails would work fine for most applications.


----------



## raskgle (Dec 10, 2007)

*silacone*

I have always used silacone it sticks to about all materials one spot on each corner Carl


Streamwinner said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I'm thinking about replacing the vanity top in our bathroom. What type of adhesive should I use for fixing the top to the wood base? I'm not yet sure what material I'll be going with.
> 
> ...


----------



## firehawkmph (Apr 26, 2008)

Stream,
Like the others said, it would help to know what kind of top you are considering. If it's a cultured marble, or a manmade solid surface top, liquid nails would be fine. You don't need a lot and be careful it doesn't squeeze out and end up on the face or sides of the vanity. If it's a laminate top, I would just use coarse thread drywall screws of the proper length. Don't poke through the top. 
Mike Hawkins:smile:


----------

